# Era eso..



## alebg2

Hola!
El problema es la traducción al ita de este fragmento:
En tiempos de Jesús, un pequeño lugar ERA ESO, UN PUEBLECITO, UNAS CUANTAS CHOZAS DE PASTORES Y CAMPESINOS.
Mi traducción:
Ai tempi di Gesù, un piccolo luogo non era  che questo, un paesino, un gruppetto di capanne di pastori e agricoltori.
¿Está bien?
Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Io direbbe che sia:
Era proprio questo: Un paesino...
Era quello: Un paesino...

Ma dipenderà dal contesto
Sempre con i due punti. Un problemma da puntuazzione, tante volta non è la estesa fra spagnolo e italiana.


----------



## Larroja

Ai tempi di Gesù, un posto piccolo non era che un paesino, poche capanne di pastori e agricoltori.


----------



## Yulan

Hola Alebg2 

Yo también creo que mucho depiende del contexto; pero, a pesar de que no sea la traducción literal,  yo diría: "Ai tempi di Gesù, un luogo piccolo era così, un paesino, alcune capanne di pastori e contadini"

_"Così"_ de todas maneras haría referencia a una precedente descripción de los lugares en aquellos tiempos.

Espero que te pueda servir.

Un saludo


----------



## Neuromante

Advierto que "era eso" se suele usar para decir algo redundante. Esta frase podría ser equivalente a "un pueblo pequeño es lo que es un pueblo pequeño.... (Y después lo que es un pueblo pequeño)
"Era quello che era..." No "quel", cuidado. "Aquello" y no "aquel"


----------



## Jube

Mi pare che l'espressione adeguada sia; "non era piu che eso; un paesino" (c'era soltanto un paio di case)


----------



## kreiner

Bisogna vedere se nella frase precedente si fa qualche riferimento ai paesini. In questo caso "eso" rimanderebbe alla descrizione precedente. Per questo i contesti sono importanti.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría:
Ai tempi di Gesù, un piccolo luogo _non era altro che questo:_ un paesino, un gruppetto di capanne di pastori e agricoltori.


----------



## Yulan

kreiner said:


> Bisogna vedere se nella frase precedente si fa qualche riferimento ai paesini. In questo caso "eso" rimanderebbe alla descrizione precedente. Per questo i contesti sono importanti.


 

Hola Kreiner,

E' quello che, più o meno, dico anch'io: letteralmente dovrebbe essere "era ciò" (era eso): probabilmente, nella parte che precede questa frase, c'è una descrizione dei luoghi in quei tempi. 

Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

La descripción ya está: Unas cuantas chozas de pastores y campesinos.
"Era eso" es una expresión. Faltan los dos puntos detrás para hacerlo comprensible en italiano.


----------



## kreiner

Yulan said:


> Hola Kreiner,
> 
> E' quello che, più o meno, dico anch'io: letteralmente dovrebbe essere "era ciò" (era eso): probabilmente, nella parte che precede questa frase, c'è una descrizione dei luoghi in quei tempi.
> 
> Ciao


 
Infatti. Era giusto per ribadire quel che avevi detto.


----------



## gatogab

alebg2 said:


> Hola!
> El problema es la traducción al ita*liano* de este fragmento:
> En tiempos de Jesús, un pequeño lugar ERA ESO, UN PUEBLECITO, UNAS CUANTAS CHOZAS DE PASTORES Y CAMPESINOS.
> Mi traducción:
> Ai tempi di Gesù, un piccolo *posto* non era che questo, un paesino, un gruppetto di capanne di pastori e agricoltori.
> ¿Está bien?
> Gracias


 



Neuromante said:


> Io *direi*:
> Era proprio questo: Un paesino...
> Era quello: Un paesino...
> 
> 
> 
> Neuromante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Io direbbe che sia:
> Era proprio questo: Un paesino...
> Era quello: *un* paesino...
> 
> Ma dipenderà dal contesto
> Sempre con i due punti. Un *problema* *di punteggiatura*, *molte* *volte *non è la *stessa* fra spagnolo e *italiano*.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 


Neuromante said:


> Advierto que "era eso" se suele usar para decir algo redundante. *Esta frase podría ser equivalente a "un pueblo pequeño es lo que es un pueblo pequeño.... (Y después lo que es un pueblo pequeño)*


 


Jube said:


> Mi pare che l'espressione adegua*t*a sia; "non era *più *che *eso(¿?) *; un paesino" (c'era soltanto un paio di case)


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Io dire*i* che sia *potrebbe essere*:
> Era proprio questo: Un paesino...
> Era quello: Un paesino...
> 
> Ma dipend*e*erà dal contesto.
> Sempre con i due punti. Un problemma da puntuazzione, tante volta*e* non è la estesa (??? stessa???) fra spagnolo e italiana.


 
Cosa vuol dire puntuazione? Sarebbe "punteggiatura"?

PS: in italiano tutte le parole che finiscono in *-zione* hanno una sola "z", 
_eccezione _
_situazione_
_condizione_
_attrazione_
_contrazione_
_colazione_
_ecc_

questo è un aspetto che trae in inganno anche molti italiani, perchè nella pronuncia, spesso si sente un raddoppio "fittizio" della "z".



Larroja said:


> Ai tempi di Gesù, un posto piccolo non era che un paesino, poche capanne di pastori e agricoltori.


 
Voto per questa traduzione, penso che il senso sia:_ non era (niente) altro che_, ovvero, uno posto piccolo era tutto ciò che viene descritto di seguito (un paesino, poche casupole...)



Jube said:


> Mi pare che l'espressione adeguad*t*a sia; "non era piu che eso *questo*; un paesino" (c'era soltanto un paio di case)


----------



## honeyheart

La frase significa:

_En tiempos de Jesús, un pequeño lugar era eso: un pequeño lugar._

Es una fórmula que suele usarse en castellano para reafirmar y enfatizar un concepto.


----------

